# How to disable the TPMS [TOC]



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Disabling TPMS?*

In the spirit of VWofA, the applicable legal disclaimer and warnings are provided in book 3.1.2 of your owners manuals, pages 65-68. 
Some forum members have expressed frustration with their TPMS, and are interested in disabling their TPMS. 
It is too bad we can't use the ROWONA (Rest of World outside North America) TPMS disabling procedure: Push the TPMS disabling button on the J523.
Instead, for North American Phaetons, here is a TPMS disabling procedure:
1. Open trunk. Remove left side battery panel and pull the TPMS fuse (fuse 11 in the luggage compartment left side battery fuse box).
2. Start car and plug in VCDS/VAGCOM.
3. Open Controller 7, follow recoding instructions (recode third digit from right to "1") to eliminate TPMS.
4. Close controller 7.
5. Open Controller 19, recode with exactly the same code as it already has (probably something like "0000006").
6. Close controller 19.
7. (optional) Do an auto scan and then clear trouble codes on controllers that appear related to the TPMS (likely controllers 19 and 46).
8. Note: this procedure does not require any recoding for controller 65. 
I did this and it worked - the "TPMS Fault" is gone from the Y24. J523 has a "TPMS Unavailable" screen that matches the "Phone Unavailable" screen. 

Before declaring Mission Accomplished, let's see if it sticks.
Jim


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Jim_CT)*

mine always displays this message... weird. it never tells me like one is faulty or whatever other people get, does that means that my fuse its bad?


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Reflect)*

Day Three, and no return of the TPMS Fault message, so this procedure appears to disable the TPMS.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Jim_CT)*

Hi Jim,
Does this mean that you've given up on the TPMS for good? I think of it as a significant safety feature and hate to see it abandoned.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (remrem)*

Ron,
No, I have not given up on TPMS. TPMS is an important safety feature, and I plan to get it working properly during April after changing back to the summer wheels. 
This year's winter wheels are 2004 Challengers with TPMS sensors that, according to the VAGCOM, have 25-30 months of remaining battery life (compared to new sensor factory battery life of 84 months). It seems for some reason, especially when the ambient temperature is less than 10 degrees F, the TPMS Fault message appears. I have heard that this behavior is expected - the useful TPMS sensor battery life is about 60 months.
At first the TPMS Fault was intermittent, and easily fixed by clearing the fault code on controller 65. After a while the TPMS Fault message became constant and I was clearing controller 65 each morning. Another member was experiencing the same problem and wanted to disable his TPMS.
The next step in my TPMS Fault resolution is to put the 2005 Performance summer wheels on the Phaeton, as they have significantly newer sensors. If the TPMS Fault error reappears, I will work with my VW service techs to fix it the right way. I will also likely replace the sensors in the winter wheels prior to next winter. 
Jim


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Jim_CT)*

Unless I missed it in FAQ section, Jim's writeup would be a great addition to the TPMS section, "temporarily or permanently disabling TPMS" A nice option for winter tire/wheels w/o TPMS sensors


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (jeffvh)*

Hi Jeffrey,
I have asked Michael to add Jim's writeup to the FAQ. So it will be there soon.
I completely gave up on this one. I'm so tired on seeing the flat tire icon on the MFI from Nov. through March. Thanks Jim.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## my04phaeton (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Jim_CT)*

I did mine last week. lots of neat stuff to do with these machines. finer than any 750il or 740il ive owned. i coded mine to this 0500105 was 00500305 original. i kept the new unit to reinstall this spring its coded correctly and walla plug and go. seems temps play a vital role on tpms problems as well as the bat monitor module. james


----------



## cjcalvert (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Jim_CT)*

Thanks for the procedure. I disabled the TPMS on my 04 V8 with no problem.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (cjcalvert)*

This has been mentioned before, but the trick to the TPMS being less intrusive is to set it at the minimum pressure you're comfortable with and then fill your tires up from there.
For instance, set the pressure at say 36lbs all the way around. Then set that as your pressure in the TPMS. Once that pressure is set, then fill up to 39/44 or whatever the pressure you want is. 
Then you won't be notified until you hit some point below 36lbs. Remember, the TPMS won't alarm you of TOO MUCH pressure, only too little. This is how many other cars work. I know our Pacifica has no way for me to "set" the pressure, it just tells me when it thinks it is too low. I bet it is hardcoded somewhere in the high 20 psi range, although I am not sure.
The other thing to be aware is that you will get a warning when the pressure difference between the axles is more than 6 or 7 psi. That is what usually gets me, especially since the running difference is 5psi already if you follow the advice on the door sill. You know this is the warning if you see yellow triangles for all the wheels and not just one.
Anyway, just wanted to make a note that there a way to make the TPMS work for you instead of against you.
Also, this would be a good way to tell if you really have components going bad or not.


_Modified by mhoepfin at 9:09 AM 2-2-2009_


----------



## 1541432usmc (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Reflect)*

Regarding the tire sensors...I had my 04 V8 in for the 60,000 once over. I mentioned that I had been driving for around six weeks with the "fault" light on regarding "low tyres".
I was informed that the battaries on the wheels were no doubt bad and that to replace the sensors would cost around $172.00 per WHEEL!!! Not, said I. 
I asked them to disable the system and was told that Federal guidelines preclude disabling the system. I question that as probably 95% of all cars in the States do not have a sensor system on the wheels.
I do not own a testing unit.....can I disable the system using the guidelines as set forth by Jim?
Thanks for any and all replies.
Don
St. Louis


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (1541432usmc)*

The dealer is telling you the truth, American law forbids service facilities from turning off any form of safety system that is mandated by FMVSS. This includes seat belt chimes, key-in-ignition chimes, and TPMS. TPMS was mandated by the US government as part of the TREAD Act (cute, eh?) following the Firestone tire debacle about 10 years ago. I believe the date for introduction of this feature was model year 2005.
If you don't have a diagnostic scan tool, just look around your community for a VW owner - enthusiast group. Someone will have a scan tool, and you can ask them to code the system off for you, as detailed in the first post at the top of this discussion.
You could also try slipping the technician a $50, along with the printed instructions, and asking him to see what he can do the next time you have the car in for service... that has also been known to work. Understandably, though, they can't put this request on a work order, nor can they 'overtly' do it.
Michael


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_If you don't have a diagnostic scan tool, just look around your community for a VW owner - enthusiast group. Someone will have a scan tool, and you can ask them to code the system off for you, as detailed in the first post at the top of this discussion.
You could also try slipping the technician a $50, along with the printed instructions, and asking him to see what he can do the next time you have the car in for service... that has also been known to work. Understandably, though, they can't put this request on a work order, nor can they 'overtly' do it.
Michael

Or try here
http://vagcomlocator.com/tinc?...AGCOM


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (1541432usmc)*

Hi Donald,
If your in the KC area, let me know and I'll help you out. Just don't tell anyone.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (W126C)*

Maybe we could include this in the 'hidden feature' area - aka 'hidden de-feature' in this instance?
I am eternally grateful I no longer have to listen to those irritating seatbelt chimes. Now if only I could remove that last irritation, the SatNav warning screen. That presumably requires source code access and recompiling - anyone got a take on this?


----------



## BustaCuts (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Jim_CT)*

Wow! Thank you so much for this information!!!!!!!!


----------



## ezscreen (Dec 19, 2008)

*How to deactivate Tire Pressure Monitoring System on 2005 NA Phaeton*

I am unable to find a definitive process on this forum to deactivate the dreaded TPMS system on my car. Thanks in advance for someones help in directing me to the instructions!


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: How to deactivate Tire Pressure Monitoring System on 2005 NA Phaeton (ezscreen)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4211853 
Jim


----------



## ezscreen (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: How to deactivate Tire Pressure Monitoring System on 2005 NA Phaeton (Jim_CT)*

Got it, thanks! I was spelling out the words TPMS so was unable to find. 
I had this done this today and I am thankful. I appreciate the help.


----------



## jag100 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: How to deactivate Tire Pressure Monitoring System on 2005 NA Phaeton (ezscreen)*

Wow-must be that time of year. Phaeton has been in the shop two weeks-fixed the TPMS first thing. OOOps, acted up again today-got the call about replacing the batteries also. $180/tire, $720 total. No, wait, have to do the spare, too. Really? Really? Shouldn't these batteries last longer than 4 years?
Never mind. Disconnect, let me worry about the tire pressure. Funny, the TPMS never seems to go out in my 67 Jag.............


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (BustaCuts)*

I have a question regarding STEP #5 in the procedure. It says to open controller 19...and recode with the code it already has...????? Does this mean you do not change anything? I'm confused...can someone please explain this for me?


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (testarossaguy)*

I have some more questions. If you remove the fuse for the TPMS system, then the controller has no power....how can you then access the controller to recode? Won't you get a message stating that the controller is not responding? I tried to do the sequence as posted but it didn't work. I put the fuse back in, then I could access the controller. I also tried removing the control unit (size of cigarette pack) but the TPMS light stayed on. 
So now that I'm totally confused....I hope someone can clear up this mess for me?


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (testarossaguy)*

Jeff,
Have you followed the procedure as written? 
You do not access controller 65 (the one fuse 11 turns off), but controller 7. After you have recoded Controller 7, it is necessary to tell the CAN gateway, controller 19, to poll the controllers. You tell the CAN gateway to initiate a poll by putting in a code. It is safest to use the same code.
This is also noted elsewhere in the forum posts.
Jim


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Jim_CT)*

I did it tonight. Followed the procedure as listed above and it worked fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (PowerDubs)*

Okay....everything worked out fine...it's going to be nice NOT to look at that TPMS warning symbol anymore!


----------



## asummers (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Disabling TPMS?*

Hello
I have a VAG-COM and couldn't get this to work on my '04 Phaeton. My code for Controller 7 was all zeroes (don't remember how many, but something like 0000000)
I tried to change the 3rd 0 from the right to 1 (0000100) and it said it was out of range and couldn't accept it. Controller 7 didn't seem to have anything to do with the TPMS. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for your help.
Andy


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (asummers)*

Andy,
I'm not sure what you are doing wrong, but all zeroes for Controller 7 seems very unusual. Have you changed other things using that same VAGCOM cable? 
Controller 7 should read something like this:
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Coding: 0500105
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Jim


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Jim_CT)*

Jim, in point 3, are you referring to instructions posted somewhere else? It looks as if just changing that single digit will do it, but I wanted to make sure. I received my dongle and software today from Hong Kong ($55 for the lot if anyone's interested), it appears to work as advertised, but I've never updated codes before so I'd like to dot all my eyes and cross all my tees before starting!
The batteries on my sensors went altogether (after numerous previous problems, 2004 car, 60k miles) a couple of months ago, and since TPMS appears to me to be a solution looking for a problem, I'd rather disable the system than shell out $600 for new ones.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (invisiblewave)*

Not sure of your question. Somewhere in the TOC there is a post that mentions the CAN Gateway and the polling procedure. 
Jim

*A postscript added by Michael:* See this thread - Requirement to Refresh the CAN gateway (Controller 19) after Controller Retrofits or Controller Removal


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Jim_CT)*

Thanks Jim, I eventually found that. I've just recoded controller 7 and it appears to have done the trick. Got the blue screeen of death on the laptop as it was doing the autoscan, so that's the next job.....


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Disabling TPMS? (Jim_CT)*

One other thought. I noticed that one of the digit positions on one of the controllers I looked at (I think it was the TPMS controller itself, I can't check until I get the laptop sorted out) related to the vehicle market, Europe or North America. The information popped up in the assistance bubble in the VAG COM software. I wondered if anyone had tried switching a North American vehicle to the European setting to see if that caused the On/Off functionality to be available on the TPMS screen. Now I've disabled it, I can see the On/Off button "underneath" the "system not available" message on the Vehicle/TPMS screen, and I can't recall seeing it there before, grayed out or otherwise. That implies that the function is there, just disabled because of the country coding.


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

invisiblewave said:


> One other thought. I noticed that one of the digit positions on one of the controllers I looked at (I think it was the TPMS controller itself, I can't check until I get the laptop sorted out) related to the vehicle market, Europe or North America. The information popped up in the assistance bubble in the VAG COM software. I wondered if anyone had tried switching a North American vehicle to the European setting to see if that caused the On/Off functionality to be available on the TPMS screen. Now I've disabled it, I can see the On/Off button "underneath" the "system not available" message on the Vehicle/TPMS screen, and I can't recall seeing it there before, grayed out or otherwise. That implies that the function is there, just disabled because of the country coding.


 Anyone else try this?


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

Ron, 

I seem to remember trying this a while back and it did not work. 

Jim


----------



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

Just so it's clear...If you go in and there are all 0s... like 000000

I had them recode controller 7 to 0500105 and followed the remaining steps and it worked!

I'm so happy right not to not have that light yelling at me every time I get in the car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Jim_CT said:


> ...for North American Phaetons, here is a TPMS disabling procedure:
> 1. Open trunk. Remove left side battery panel and pull the TPMS fuse (fuse 11 in the luggage compartment left side battery fuse box).
> 2. Start car and plug in VCDS/VAGCOM.
> 3. Open Controller 7, follow recoding instructions (recode third digit from right to "1") to eliminate TPMS.
> ...


Hi Jim:

This is a rather late response to your excellent post made back in 2009, however, an alternative way to accomplish the same thing is as follows:

*1) *Disconnect the TPMS controller from the vehicle (in other words, just unplug the controller - you can see pictures of the controller at this thread: Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - Design, Function, Operation, and Troubleshooting

*2)* Recode the gateway controller (controller 19) to the value of 6 (as you have indicated in your post, this is preceded by a whole bunch of zeros).

This should do the job.

Michael


----------



## themont0 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the post micheal, I recently tried the above method a number of times but still have the TPMS light illuminated on my dash. I'll give this new method a go.

Monty


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Jim, 

It was nice meeting you at the CT GTG! 

We tried your method to disable the TPMS on Eric's car, several times in fact. We got rid of the message in the center display but we still had the tire icon on the speedometer. 

I used your method when I installed my new Bentley wheels/tires (sans TPMS) and it worked perfectly. I'm wondering if it only works for cars coded with other than USA clusters, I have mine coded that way. 

I'll have to get back together with Eric, we can try Michael's method or recode the cluster to get rid of the chimes and all, that may work as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:* 

See this post for an explanation of why it is necessary to refresh the CAN Gateway controller (controller 19) following removal of the TPMS controller (controller 65) from the vehicle. 

Requirement to Refresh the CAN gateway (Controller 19) after Controller Retrofits or Controller Removal. 

It appears that if the CAN Gateway controller is not refreshed (by recoding it with the same value that was previously there), the Gateway controller list will continue to show the TMPS controller as being installed in the vehicle, and because of that, an error message will be presented to the driver indicating that there are problems with the (now non-existent) TMPS controller. 

Michael


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Michael. 

We did recode controller 19 to the same code several times, it accepted it fine, I'm not sure why it's still displaying the icon.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

John, 

We enjoyed meeting you and your wife as well! 

Haven't encountered the TPMS warning "stickiness" issue after resetting the CAN gateway - I will check later today or tomorrow and report back. 

Best, 
Jim


----------



## Fratrick (Jan 23, 2009)

*Recode?*

So after pulling the fuse, you recode? Do you need a device to accomplish this? How do you recode it?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Generally, you shouldn't need to recode the controller, pulling the fuse doesn't erase the coding. If you do need to recode, or want to try a different code, you need VAG-COM software and a cable. 90%+ of TPMS problems are related to the sensor batteries, not the controller, although my controller did finally fail not long ago!


----------



## tongzilla (Dec 30, 2011)

Followed these steps and it seems to work. "Fault" message is no longer displayed. However, the tire warning indicator in the speedometer area is still lid up! Any trick to take care of this? Thank you in advance. 

Tong


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

With the availability of reasonably-priced aftermarket sensors (see *here*), I don't understand why anyone would still want to disable this function. 

I have found it to come in very handy. 

Victor


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

If I hadn't had a warranty, I wouldn't have bothered to pay to replace the controller when it failed, I would have disabled the system. There are few scenarios where it helps much if you check your pressures regularly anyway, and on at least one occasion it has erroneously told me I had a flat, causing me to stop in a dangerous location on a freeway.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Tire warning still lit up?*

I have been wondering about this tire warning still lit up problem, but have not had any time to chase it down. Invisiblewave suggested recoding the car to non-USA specs. Has anyone confirmed that is the fix, or found another work-around? 

Jim


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

My TPMS controller (the 2nd one I have used) seems unwilling to flag an individual corner being low pressure, it jumps straight into 'Fault'. I suspect this is some kind of software design issue in pre-2007 units. 

This has caused me to think that I have a faulty controller in the past. I changed it, but the replacement worked identically. A VCDS scan from the controller in this 'Fault' condition reports the pressures correctly, and shows them to be low. 

Now I just slavishly re-pressurize the tyres whenever the 'Fault' occurs, which is to say whenever all the tyres are shown as warning triangles and the in-dash display beeps and puts up the 'Fault' message. Then the system returns to work immediately I drive off. 

It seems to demand quite high pressures, higher than I would select for comfort. 

Chris


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

It demands whatever you set it for... 

P.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> It demands whatever you set it for...


 It does? And that passed the lawyers?  

I have the impression the first controller didn't accept my low (comfort) pressure selection attempt, but I'll try the new one. 

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

But there's a trick to get the TPMS to do exactly what you want. 

Suppose you want xx PSI, then, you should set the warning to slightly less than that, otherwise you will get alarms whenever the temperature changes. 

So suppose you want 40 PSI (I'm making this out), the idea is that you inflate your tyres at 38psi. Then, (and this is really important) you park your car in your garage for one night. 

Then, EARLY in the morning (before temperature rises again), start your car, push on the learning buttin, and drive a couple of miles. 

The recorded pressure will be the low pressure you put in (perhaps even lower if the night was cool). Once the new low pressures are learnt, go to your garage and inflate your tyres back at 40PSI. 

If you do this, the only time when the TPMS system bothers you is if you get a punctured tyre, or if the outside temperature is dropping so much that the pressure in your tyres reaches this low threshold, but then, it is normal to inflate them again (this will happen soon as Automn is coming), of if your TPMS batteries get low (every 5 or 6 years). 

P.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks - I'll try that starting tomorrow. 

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

My method is to just set the system with the tyres cold, wait until it registers the pressures, then adjust each tyre accordingly using a normal pressure gauge but rather than measuring an absolute value with the gauge, adding the required number of lbs of pressure. Once you've done that, just reset the system again next time they're cold. If you just repeat it once a month, or once a week if you're a tweed jacket and it's your chauffeur who checks your tyres, it's also a simple way of checking your pressures.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Getting them to the right (slightly lower than desired) pression in the morning is of course an easier way to do it, but for this, you need a pressure gauge. My procedure above is necessary if you need to go to a garage to set (or check) the pressure of your tires, because on the way to the garage, your tyres will heat up, so the controller may not correctly detect the change in tyre temperature. 

So let me rephrase: if you need to go to a garage to set your pressions correctly, prepare your tires with a slightly lower pression the evening before you do the training, let the tyres cool down the whole night through in a cool place and start your learning ride early in the morning, before the sun has a chance to heat everything again (if your car lives in the street, which is a possibility), check that the learnt pressures are ok with you (let's say 5% less than the pressure you would like to have on your tyres) and drive back to the garage to get the pressure back to normal. 

Don't forget the spare wheel (I personally always inflate it at 3 bars (whatever this translates to in PSI) because I don't check it as often as the other wheels, and 20 years ago, I got a punctured tyre in a car that was not mine, change the wheel to discover that the spare was flat! This served as a lesson so I always overinflate the spare, just in case... 

P.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I will apply it. 

I only had a flat tyre once when on the road (naturally it was a motorway), and the spare was flat too. There is a well-known Law that governs this. 

The rescue truck driver thoughtfully brought out a wheel and tyre for a Hornet with him. Unfortunately the car was a 4 litre AMC Hornet and the wheel was for a 998cc Wolseley Hornet.  

Chris


----------



## nickgaten (Mar 22, 2012)

*TPMS*

The fix worked great on my 2004.

Thanks for taking the time to figure this out.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:* 

Please see Jason's *excellent *instructions about how to disable (i.e completely eliminate) the TPMS function in the car, which can be found at post #145 on page 5 of this discussion: Troubleshooting Faults in a 2004 W12. 

Michael


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Finally got around to disabling the TPMS yesterday, followed the excellent instructions in this thread but still have the little tire warning symbol in the speedometer illuminated. I noticed that other forum members had the same issue but didn't see a solution for this. Did somebody figure this out yet?

Btw, I did recode controllers 7 & then 19 and the VCDS scan now does not list the TPMS controller anymore so that seems ok.

Thanks,
Stephan


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*New TPMS Sensors*

For those reading this TOC thread from mid-2013 who may be have suspect TPMS Controllers, there are brand new TPMS controllers available via US dealers as part of the stock clearance program reduced from $608 to $49.

This thread refers: VW Phaeton Parts Clearance

Chris


----------



## Axelzon (Jun 8, 2009)

*Is it the same procedure in the European Phaeton?*

Is it the same procedure in the European Phaeton?
I realy want to get rid of the warning.
I have mounted off the sensors and replaced them with standard valves.
Regards
Tony


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Axelzon said:


> Is it the same procedure in the European Phaeton?


Yes, I believe so. In Europe, TPMS was offered as an option (it was not standard fitment), hence it should be very easy to tell the car that that option is not fitted.

Michael


----------



## thedini (Oct 20, 2009)

*Idiot light still on... Who is the idiot now?*

Hey guys. followed all the instructions at least 3 or 4 times and the Speedo TPMS idiot light is still on. The main cluster light has gone out but I can't seem to get that one to reset using auto-scan or anything. Any ideas?

Thanks
Deano


----------



## dxp200 (Dec 31, 2014)

Guys for months I lived with the low tire message. Finally I purchased 4 new sensors from a company out of Florida called Wheel 1 there number is 1-866-273-3651. The set cost $150 and they are the 433mhz. Type. Once I had them installed I choose new pressure setting and confirmed it. This placed the car in learning mode I drove the car about 5 miles at a speed of 50 -60mph. This reset the new TPMS and it showed levels finally in the Nav screen. Unfortunately since I had 4 sensors installed and not one for the spare in the trunk the light still was displaying. This was easy to solve by recoding the controller from 5 to 4 tires. And now after months my tpms is working properly


----------



## thedini (Oct 20, 2009)

It appears no one has answered the question of how one would turn off the TPMS light behind the speedo. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I am pulling my hair out!


----------



## thedini (Oct 20, 2009)

*Light Went Out...*

Just to follow up on my last post, I disconnected the left battery and when I came back and started the car up again the light went out... So my final answer is that there is no answer and just to try to disconnect the battery for a night after following the posted removal protocol.


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

*Clearing Faults in Controller 65*

I think I have found a fix that has not been presented (to my knowledge) for those that have had trouble getting the system to go into "learning mode" after pressing the "reset spec pressure" button, or, like "the Dini", have gone through the process of disabling the system but then still have the symbol in their speedo lit up. After going through the process to either turn the system on or off (coding in controller 7) and then saving the coding in controller 19 (0000006), go to controller 65 and click on "faults" (on the lower left side of the screen/not on the right side where the coding icon is). When I did this, it indicated that I had 2 MIL-ON faults. Clear them, save, and exit and the lights immediately disappeared. I did not have to reset the pressures. I pressed the "Vehicle" button and the indicated pressures were good to go (probably because I had reset the system many times after doing the coding in 7 and 19 but not 65). I hope this makes sense, but, to me, it is the Holy Grail to my TPMS adventures.

Thanks...Jay


----------



## dxp200 (Dec 31, 2014)

*TPMS Fix*

Wow the fix worked, even after installing new tpms sensors it would work for about a week or two then back to that darn light. So I decided to just disable it all together via the instructions on this tread. Although the light on the speedometer was still on that was easy to remove by simply unplugging the positive terminal on my left side battery for a 10 sec. I'm once again a happy camper no more lights on display thanks to you guys


----------



## Olav-Black-W12 (Oct 12, 2020)

I know this is already an old thread but I’m fairly new to the Phaeton so please forgive me, just want to share my experience.
When I bought it last year it had all TPMS messages on but I knew that none of the 5 actually had the sensors on it.
A couple of months later (November) I decided to buy new 20” BBS wheels with the Michelin Super Sport 4’s (also no sensors) and from that moment on the message and the everlasting amber light started to bug me.
But since I don’t have much time because of my work I didn’t solve it until last week, I did everything the discussion starter did using VCDS except for pulling the fuse or disconnecting the battery.
I followed the whole procedure except point 1 and it worked perfectly!
After that I disconnected the TPMS module, left the fuse in place. Even if I disconnect my battery now the message or light never comes back because as far as the car concerns the system isn’t there.
I must admit that it’s an Euro spec Phaeton, don’t know if a NAR Phaeton would be any different in this setup.
But a big thank you to Jim_CT for giving the solution


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

Olav - No need to thank me, I am happy to have made one small contribution to this forum, and glad it is useful to you.

Best,
Jim


----------



## ajs5155 (Nov 22, 2021)

For me, this all worked successfully. Disabled the TPMS and cleared the small light in the speedo. However, after hooking my battery back up I have noticed a few things. I'm getting lights for my leveling control and ESP. My engine actually sounds different too. Now there's a tick noise to it. Perhaps a nice long ride at highway speeds will be the remedy?

Edit: Looks like I have to re-adapt several things: How to adapt moving components (windows, seats, sunroof...


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Olav,

The TPMS instructions mention that you can optionally delete all the stored controller faults using VCDS. I think that might also reset the engine controllers, which may cause them to re-initialise their learned settings. That could be the cause of the ticking noise, assuming it's not a coincidental completely separate issue. Once they complete their balancing procedures after a few hours of driving, the noise might go away.

Just a hunch.

Chris


----------

